# Παιδοφιλία



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

If Roman Polanski were a priest, he’d still be working here. (Η τελευταία ατάκα της Maureen Dowde, από τη NYT.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Costas said:


> If Roman Polanski were a priest, he’d still be working here. (Η τελευταία ατάκα της Maureen Dowde, από τη NYT.)


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Αυτά τα δυο ζευγάρια μάτια στην ουρά του μανδύα του Παναγιοτάτου τι είναι;


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Οι παιδόφιλοι κληρικοί, κρυμμένοι κάτω από τα φουστάνια της μαμάς (Εκκλησίας), υποθέτω, Κώστα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Α, μάλιστα, οι φιλόπαιδες. Σαν ποντίκια μου φάνηκαν, έτσι μικρούς που τους έχει κάνει, και δεν κατάλαβα, θενκς! Κατά τα άλλα πάντως, οι δύο εντολές είναι αμίμητες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Σκουλήκια βρομερά που τους πρέπει χώμα, θα τους έλεγα. 
Εκείνο το "παιδόφιλοι" που έγραψα, λίγο ψευδόφιλο μου φαίνεται τώρα. Μου 'ριξες κι αυτό το "φιλόπαιδες" κατακέφαλα, Κώστα, οπότε λέω να το γυρίσω στη σιγουράντζα του "παιδεραστές".


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Και αυτό το unborn, είναι δηλαδή σπόντα για τη θέση τους για τις εκτρώσεις (είμαι λίγο χοντροκέφαλος). Το "φιλόπαιδες" δεν είναι πιο κομψό; ;)


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Ποτέ δεν μ'αρεσε αυτό το "παιδόφιλοι", γιατί ισχύει/δεν ισχύει βάζει στο στόχαστρο μια σεξουαλική προτίμηση χωρίς αυτή να έχει μετατραπεί σε έγκλημα. Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημά μας αν είναι κάποιος παιδόφιλος ή ότι άλλο -φιλος, και αν στα όνειρά του βλέπει παιδάκια ή αν του αρέσει να βλέπει τα ζουζούνια στο άλτερ. Το παιδεραστής από την άλλη παίζει πολύ με τα όρια του νόμου και με την αυθαιρεσία του 21ου ή του 18ου ή του 16ου έτους της ηλικίας. Οπότε έχω (προς το παρόν) καταλήξει στο βιαστής μικρών παιδιών για την εγκληματική συμπεριφορά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η κατάληξη -φιλος στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν χαρακτηρίζει κάποιο έγκλημα του ποινικού δικαίου, αλλά μια αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά. Άλλο παράδειγμα, νεκρόφιλος.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Αυτό ακριβώς. Το -φίλος πάει με τις "αποκλίνουσες" συμπεριφορές -αυτές που κατά καιρούς θεωρούνται αποκλίνουσες, οπότε όπως θα μου πήγαινε ασχημα να ακούσω "πρέπει να παρουμε μέτρα κατά των νεκρόφιλων" έτσι δεν μ'αρεσει να ακούω "να διωχθούν οι παιδόφιλοι". Γιατί από την τάση και την επιθυμία προς το αποκλίνον ως την εγκληματική συμπεριφορά πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει πράξη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Όπως το λες τη διαβάζω κι εγώ τη λεζάντα, Κώστα (maybe I'm thick as a brick, too . Leave the unborn children alone and we'll "take care" of the born ones. Σπόντα για τη στάση της καθολικής εκκλησίας απέναντι στις εκτρώσεις. Και για την υστεροβουλία τους (αν γεννηθούν, προστίθενται στη λίστα των υποψήφιων θυμάτων), αλλά ίσως το πάω πολύ μακριά.

Για τους παιδόφιλους/παιδεραστές κάτι σχετικό βρήκα εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2241. Ωραία κουβέντα πας να ξεκινήσεις με τους φιλόπαιδες, αλλά δυστυχώς και αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο είναι για μένα σκ και μάλλον θα δω πάλι το ξημέρωμα της Δευτέρας.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Nikosl, καταλαβαίνω την ένστασή σου, αλλά μήπως το βιαστής που προτιμάς είναι υπερβολικό; Δηλ. κάποιος που βάζει χέρι σε παιδιά δεν μπορεί να ονομαστεί βιαστής, έτσι δεν είναι; Η κατάληξη -φιλος, είναι, όπως λέει η Αλεξάντρα, καθιερωμένη για τις παραφιλίες. Το δικό μου "φιλόπαιδες" ήταν χιουμοριστικό, σαν "εξευγενιστικό" του "παιδόφιλοι". Το διευκρινίζω γιατί βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση αρχίζει και σοβαρεύει.

daeman, πολύ φιλοσοφημένα και τα δύο σκιτσάκια ως προς το κείμενο. Ως προς το σχέδιο, δε λένε και πολλά.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Εχεις δίκιο, το βιαστής είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο. Απλώς, προς το παρόν το προτιμώ στην καθημερινή χρήση -όταν ανοίγει αυτό το θέμα, γιατί προτιμώ να επεκτείνω την έννοια βιαστής σε κάποιον που βάζει χέρι σε ένα παιδί, παρά να αφήνω να μπουν στην κατηγορία των εγκληματιών οι διάφοροι -όφιλοι. Περιφραστικά λύνεται με το "σεξουαλική παρενόχληση" σε μικρά παιδιά. Σημειώνω επίσης ότι αυτή είναι μια πράξη η οποία μπορεί να μη συμβαδίζει με κάποια -οφιλία αλλά να είναι απλώς μαλ***ία στον εγκέφαλο (επιστημονικά).


----------



## Elsa (Jul 18, 2010)

Costas said:


> Nikosl, καταλαβαίνω την ένστασή σου, αλλά μήπως το βιαστής που προτιμάς είναι υπερβολικό; Δηλ. κάποιος που βάζει χέρι σε παιδιά δεν μπορεί να ονομαστεί βιαστής, έτσι δεν είναι;


Δε συμφωνώ καθόλου, νομίζω οτι η απόσταση από το "βάζω χέρι" μέχρι το βιασμό είναι μικρή και θα τη δρασκελήσει εύκολα σε πρώτη ευκαιρία. Επίσης, και το "χέρι", που σου φαίνεται -αν κατάλαβα καλά- κάτι ανώδυνο, τραυματίζει την παιδική ψυχή.
Και, συγγνώμη αν το παίρνω στραβά, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο χιούμορ μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος με αυτά.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

ελσα δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε κακό χιούμορ σε αυτό το θρεντ.. ούτε ειπώθηκε οτι είναι ανώδυνο το "χέρι". Τις λέξεις με τις οποίες το εκφράζουμε ψάχνουμε (όπως πάντα).


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Σημειώνω επίσης ότι αυτή είναι μια πράξη η οποία μπορεί να μη συμβαδίζει με κάποια -οφιλία αλλά να είναι απλώς μαλ***ία στον εγκέφαλο (επιστημονικά).


Το παραπάνω δεν το κατάλαβα. Εννοείς ότι πολλοί που χουφτώνουν παιδιά δεν είναι παιδόφιλοι/παιδεραστές αλλά απλώς μ....ες στον εγκέφαλο; Τι πα να πει αυτό;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 18, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το δικό μου "φιλόπαιδες" ήταν χιουμοριστικό, σαν "εξευγενιστικό" του "παιδόφιλοι". Το διευκρινίζω γιατί βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση αρχίζει και σοβαρεύει.



Αναφέρομαι στο παραπάνω του Κώστα. Προς τι το χιούμορ και ο εξευγενισμός;


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

εννοώ δύο πράγματα.
1. Οτι οι εγκληματικές συμπεριφορές δεν είναι ανάγκη να υπακούουν σε κάποια κανονικότητα, ούτε να εντάσσονται σε κάποια ταμπέλα "παραφιλίας". Γιατί με αυτή τη λογική και ένας άντρας που θα βιάσει μια γυναίκα θα πρέπει να τον πούμε κάτι σε "όφιλο". Η ένας άντρας που θα βιάσει έναν άντρα μπορεί να μην είναι ομοφυλόφιλος. Εγκλήματα γίνονται και στιγμιαία και υπάρχει πλούσιο πάτερν για το πώς θα εκφραστεί η ανθρώπινη βία (και με ποιο τρόπο μπορεί να υπεισέλθει η σεξουαλικότητα εκεί).
2. Η παιδοφιλία δεν συνδέεται με την εγκληματικότητα. Ισα ίσα νομίζω ότι η παιδοφιλία είναι κομμάτι της σύγχρονης κυρίαρχης σεξουαλικότητας -η λατρεία προς τα ξανθά μαλλιά, την αθωώτητα, τα γλυκά χαρακτηριστικά, το μαλακό δέρμα, την έλλειψη τριχοφυϊας, τα σεξουαλικά παιχνίδια με ρόλους μαθήτριας κλπ κλπ είναι στοιχεία παιδοφιλίας. Μπορεί κανείς να τα κρίνει όπως θέλει, αλλά δεν συνιστούν έγκλημα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Από το "δεν είναι ανάγκη να" του νο 1 ως το "δεν συνδέεται" του νο 2 υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση, που τη γεφυρώνεις με υπερβολική άνεση, θα έλεγα.
Να μου έλεγες ότι η παιδοφιλία, εφόσον παραμένει σκέψη, φαντασίωση και πόθος, δεν _ισούται_ με την εγκληματικότητα, δεν _συνιστά_ εγκληματικότητα, εντάξει, συμφωνώ απολύτως, και συμφωνεί και ο νόμος μαζί σου, βάσει της γενικής αρχής ότι δεν τιμωρούνται οι ορέξεις και οι σκέψεις αλλά μόνο οι πράξεις. Πράγμα που ισχύει και πρέπει να ισχύει γενικά, για τα πάντα. Αλλά να μου λες στο νο 2 ότι δεν _συνδέεται_, το βρίσκω ακατανόητο. Δηλαδή δεν συνδέεται ο πόθος, η φαντασίωση, με την εκπλήρωσή του/της;! Από τη στιγμή λοιπόν που η εκπλήρωση της συγκεκριμένης φαντασίωσης θεωρείται από το νόμο εγκληματική, πώς δεν _συνδέεται_;

Περαιτέρω, εισάγεις μια σχεδόν κβαντική τυχαιότητα στα θέματα της βίας και συγκεκριμένα της σεξουαλικής βίας, που μου φαίνεται εντελώς λάθος, οπότε θα περιμένω μια επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση του κανόνα, όχι των εξαιρέσεων. Γιατί ναι, ο οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος δεδομένων εξαιρετικών συνθηκών (φυλακή, στρατώνας, πόλεμος, απομόνωση κλπ.) μπορεί να κάνει κάτι που ποτέ δεν θα φανταζόταν ούτε καν ο ίδιος κλπ. κλπ., αλλά ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε, και ας μην καταφεύγουμε σε σοφιστείες! Εδώ υπάρχουν βιαστές που ζήτησαν οι ίδιοι τον ευνουχισμό τους!

Η κοινωνιολογική ανάλυσή σου για την έρπουσα παιδοφιλία των μίντια είναι σωστή μεν [να συμπληρώσω όμως ότι δεν είναι καινούργια (κοιτάξτε αρχαία ελληνική τέχνη, παρακαλώ!)], αλλά σε τίποτα δεν αλλάζει το ότι ο/η φαντασιωνόμενος/η κάτι είναι και εκείνος/η που έχει τις απείρως περισσότερες πιθανότητες να περάσει από τη φαντασίωση στην πράξη, σε σχέση με τον/ην μη φαντασιωνόμενο/η.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Υπάρχει μια παλιά συζήτηση για τη σχέση βιασμού και σεξουαλικότητας. Αν αποδεχθούμε ότι αυτός που βιάζει ένα παιδί το κάνει επειδή είναι "παιδόφιλος" τότε κάνουμε ένα βήμα για να αποδεχθούμε ότι αυτός που βιάζει μια γυναίκα το κάνει επειδή είναι "στρέιτ" -και είναι ένα κρίσιμο βηματάκι προς τη δικαίωση του βιαστή και για το άνοιγμα της συζήτησης: τι φορούσε αυτή; Μήπως τά'θελε;

Ενώ νομίζω ο politically correct τρόπος αντιμετώπισης είναι να αποσυνδέσεις τη σεξουαλικότητα και να το αντιμετωπισεις σαν ένα κρούσμα βίας. Αν είναι σε βάρος μιας γυναίκας είναι α' μεγέθους, αν είναι σε βάρους ενός παιδιού μπορεί να είναι α^2 μεγέθους. Αλλά το ζήτημα των σεξουαλικών προτιμήσεων δεν θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει κατά την κρίση μας. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν αυτός που βίασε ένα παιδί βλέπει στα όνειρά του παιδάκια ή γυναίκες ή άντρες ή τη μάνα του. Οπως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν μια γυναίκα που βιάστηκε φορούσε διχτυωτό καλσόν και κοντή φούστα και άρα ερέθιζε τη σεξουαλικότητα κάθε "στρέιτ".

Ξέρω ότι αυτός ο (politically correct) τρόπος σκέψης είναι στενός. Το παραδέχομαι. Γιατί σίγουρα εμπλέκεται η σεξουαλικότητα. Αυτός που θα πει ότι δεν εμπλέκεται αντιμετωπίζει τη σεξουαλικότητα ως αποκαθαρμένη από τη βία. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα η ίδια η κυρίαρχη σεξουαλικότητα (στον καπιταλισμό και στις ταξικές κοινωνίες λέω εγώ, αλλά είναι άλλη συζήτηση) περιέχει μπόλικη βία, μισογυνισμό, σεξισμό (και παιδοφιλία και ό,τι άλλο θες). Αλλά ακριβώς επειδή περιέχει βία έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό να ξεχωρίζουμε τις "παραφιλίες" ως ειδικές αιτίες που εξηγούν τα εγκλήματα βίας. Ολοι έχουν (έχουμε) τις παραφιλίες μας, κρυφές, φανερές, γνωστές σε μας ή καταχωνιασμένες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ ότι όταν εγκληματεί κάποιος, είναι αυτές οι παραφιλίες που δρουν ως ανεξάρτητες μεταβλητές και όχι ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα βίας που δημιουργεί βίαιους ανθρώπους -με βίτσια ή χωρίς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2010)

Αυτονόμησα τη συζήτηση από τα "Εφήμερα", μια και έχει πάρει κάποια έκταση.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Αν αποδεχθούμε ότι αυτός που βιάζει ένα παιδί το κάνει επειδή είναι "παιδόφιλος" τότε κάνουμε ένα βήμα για να αποδεχθούμε ότι αυτός που βιάζει μια γυναίκα το κάνει επειδή είναι "στρέιτ"


Εντάξει λοιπόν, ας παίξουμε με τις λεπτομέρειες. Όχι "το κάνει επειδή είναι" αλλά το κάνει "_και_ επειδή είναι", και αυτό όχι με την έννοια ότι "εφόσον είναι, οδηγείται κατά ένα ποσοστό στο να το κάνει" αλλά με την έννοια ότι εφόσον είναι γεροντόφιλος _και_ βιαστής μάλλον θα βιάσει ηλικιωμένους/ες, εφόσον είναι γκέι _και_ βιαστής μάλλον θα βιάσει άντρα, εφόσον είναι στρέιτ _και_ βιαστής μάλλον θα βιάσει γυναίκες, εφόσον είναι λεσβία _και_ βιάστρια μάλλον θα βιάσει γυναίκες, εφόσον είναι στρέιτ _και_ βιάστρια μάλλον θα βιάσει άντρες, εφόσον είναι παιδόφιλη _και_ βιάστρια μάλλον θα βιάσει παιδιά.



nikosl said:


> -και είναι ένα κρίσιμο βηματάκι προς τη δικαίωση του βιαστή και για το άνοιγμα της συζήτησης: τι φορούσε αυτή; Μήπως τά'θελε;


Εσύ δεν ήσουν που έλεγες πριν για την παιδοφιλία των μίντια; Εφόσον πριν έλεγες στην ουσία ότι "τα 'θελαν" τα μίντια, γιατί τώρα πετάς αμέσως στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων αυτή την παράμετρο; Να θυμίσω ότι εκτός από φαντασιώσεις ενεργητικού βιασμού υπάρχουν και φαντασιώσεις παθητικού βιασμού, και ότι τα "παιδοφιλικά" μίντια τα παρακολουθούν και οι βιαστές/τριες και οι βιαζόμενοι/ες.



nikosl said:


> Ενώ νομίζω ο politically correct τρόπος αντιμετώπισης είναι να αποσυνδέσεις τη σεξουαλικότητα και να το αντιμετωπισεις σαν ένα κρούσμα βίας. Αν είναι σε βάρος μιας γυναίκας είναι α' μεγέθους, αν είναι σε βάρους ενός παιδιού μπορεί να είναι α^2 μεγέθους. Αλλά το ζήτημα των σεξουαλικών προτιμήσεων δεν θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει κατά την κρίση μας. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν αυτός που βίασε ένα παιδί βλέπει στα όνειρά του παιδάκια ή γυναίκες ή άντρες ή τη μάνα του. Οπως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν μια γυναίκα που βιάστηκε φορούσε διχτυωτό καλσόν και κοντή φούστα και άρα ερέθιζε τη σεξουαλικότητα κάθε "στρέιτ".


Καταρχήν, η ανηλικότητα διαφοροποιεί τα πράγματα αποφασιστικά, γιατί το χούφτωμα μεταξύ ενηλίκων μπορεί να είναι μέρος του παιχνιδιού, του "κολλήματος", και άρα δεν υπάρχει, στην αρχή τουλάχιστον, θέμα βίας. Αντιθέτως, το χούφτωμα ενός παιδιού αποτελεί αυτομάτως αδίκημα και οιονεί βία, με την έννοια του βιασμού της προσωπικότητάς του. Άρα, με το να μιλάς γενικά για "κρούσμα βίας" συσκοτίζεις την ποιοτική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε σεξουαλικά ώριμο και σεξουαλικό ανώριμο στόχο, προκειμένου για "σοφτ" πέσιμο.
Κατά δεύτερον, αυτό που λες δεν στέκει στην καθημερινή πραγματικότητα, άρα είναι άχρηστο. Σε μια δίκη, π.χ., μπορεί να μην υπάρχει ομολογία ή σύλληψη επ' αυτοφώρω. Συχνά βγαίνουν αποφάσεις με αποχρώσεις, επειδή υπάρχουν μόνο αποχρώσες ενδείξεις. Τι είδους δίκη μπορεί να υπάρξει αν τα πάντα αποστεώνονται σ' έναν/μια κατηγορούμενο/μένη χωρίς προφίλ, μια σκιά που υπάρχει από τη στιγμή και μόνο που διαπράττει μια εκληματική πράξη; Και πώς μπορεί να διεξαχθεί αστυνομική έρευνα πριν από τη δίκη, για την ανακάλυψη ενόχων, χωρίς υποθέσεις εργασίας, χωρίς σενάρια, χωρίς προφίλ, χωρίς λίστα υπόπτων; Άρα το μοντέλο σου, που το αποκαλείς --αυθαίρετα, θα έλεγα-- politically correct, είναι απλώς unworkable, είναι μια σκιά. Και το ότι το παραδέχεσαι αμέσως παρακάτω, λέγοντας:


nikosl said:


> Ξέρω ότι αυτός ο (politically correct) τρόπος σκέψης είναι στενός. Το παραδέχομαι. Γιατί σίγουρα εμπλέκεται η σεξουαλικότητα.


δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στην πράξη. Αφού το ξέρεις, πώς δεν αλλάζεις τα συμπεράσματά σου;



nikosl said:


> Αυτός που θα πει ότι δεν εμπλέκεται αντιμετωπίζει τη σεξουαλικότητα ως αποκαθαρμένη από τη βία. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα η ίδια η κυρίαρχη σεξουαλικότητα (στον καπιταλισμό και στις ταξικές κοινωνίες λέω εγώ, αλλά είναι άλλη συζήτηση) περιέχει μπόλικη βία, μισογυνισμό, σεξισμό (και παιδοφιλία και ό,τι άλλο θες).


Ταξικές κοινωνίες είναι άραγε οι κοινωνίες διαφόρων (όχι όλων των) ανώτερων πρωτευόντων, όπου το επιδεικτικό στήσιμο κώλου είναι σημάδι υποταγής;



nikosl said:


> Αλλά ακριβώς επειδή περιέχει βία έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό να ξεχωρίζουμε τις "παραφιλίες" ως ειδικές αιτίες που εξηγούν τα εγκλήματα βίας. Ολοι έχουν (έχουμε) τις παραφιλίες μας, κρυφές, φανερές, γνωστές σε μας ή καταχωνιασμένες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ ότι όταν εγκληματεί κάποιος, είναι αυτές οι παραφιλίες που δρουν ως ανεξάρτητες μεταβλητές και όχι ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα βίας που δημιουργεί βίαιους ανθρώπους -με βίτσια ή χωρίς.


Εδώ συμφώνησα εξαρχής μαζί σου, αλλά ποιος το είπε αυτό που λες ότι δεν μπορείς να δεχτείς; Ανεξάρτητα αν η βία έρχεται _αποκλειστικά_ επειδή υπάρχει "ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα βίας που δημιουργεί βίαιους ανθρώπους -με βίτσια ή χωρίς" (η δική μου πηγαία αντίδραση είναι: "αμάν πια μ' αυτό το περίφημο 'σύστημα'! Και το 'σύστημα' ποιος το έφτιαξε; Δεν το έφτιαξαν οι άνθρωποι; Ή μήπως είμαστε θεϊστές και οπαδοί του νοήμονος σχεδιασμού και πιστεύουμε ότι το έφτιαξε ο Θεός; "), ανεξάρτητα λοιπόν απ' αυτό, σίγουρα η βία είναι ποιοτικό άλμα όχι μόνο ως προς τη σκέψη και τη φαντασίωση, που μόνο προληπτικά μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει το νόμο (τι να κάνουμε; έτσι είναι: πρέπει να τον ενδιαφέρει, αν _ενδέχεται_ να οδηγήσει σε εγκληματικές σεξουαλικές πράξεις), αλλά και ως προς την παρενόχληση/ασέλγεια. Σαφώς και δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και σαφώς και η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη από το να χουφτώσεις κάποιον/κάποια/κάποιο παιδί (το τελευταίο αυτό εννοείται ότι αποτελεί κιόλας σοβαρό αδίκημα) ως το να τον/την/το βιάσεις αν αντισταθεί ή αν κερώσει από το φόβο του ή αν έστω απλώς λουφάξει και αποδεχτεί την αδυναμία του. Άλλωστε έτσι νομίζω το βλέπει και ο νόμος: και το παιδεραστικό ίντερνετ όταν διώκει, ουσιαστικά διώκει, αν δεν απατώμαι, όχι τις ορέξεις αλλά τη φωτογράφιση/κινηματογράφηση σκηνών με παιδιά και, αντίστοιχα, τη θέασή τους.

Όσον αφορά τώρα τη συγκεκριμένη παραφιλία, δηλ. την παιδοφιλία/παιδεραστία, σαφώς και έχει μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να οδηγήσει στην εγκληματικότητα, όχι γιατί ο παιδόφιλος είναι εκ φύσεως πιο επιθετικός αλλά γιατί αυτό που σ' έναν άλλον επιτρέπεται, δηλ. το να "κολλήσει" με τον α ή β τρόπο, περισσότερο ή λιγότερο άγαρμπα αλλά χωρίς να μιλάμε για βία και βιασμό, σ' έναν ερωτικό στόχο, για τον παιδόφιλο απαγορεύεται ήδη. Ακόμα και το να κάνει λεκτικά ανοίγματα σ' ένα παιδί θεωρείται κολάσιμο, ενώ δεν θεωρείται κολάσιμο το αντίστοιχο προς ένα ενήλικο άτομο. Τόσο απλά. Αντικειμενικά λοιπόν η συγκεκριμένη παραφιλία είναι πιο κοντά στο εν ευρεία εννοία έγκλημα, και όχι υποκειμενικά, όπως φοβήθηκες εσύ ότι υποστηρίχτηκε. Με δυο λόγια, οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έχουν την ατυχία να έχουν μια σεξουαλική προτίμηση που τους βάζει αντιμέτωπους, από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή που θα θελήσουν να εξωτερικεύσουν τον πόθο τους, με ένα πολύ ισχυρό κοινωνικό αγαθό, δηλ. με τα παιδιά. Από κει και πέρα, όλα εξαρτώνται από το πώς αντιμετωπίζει η κάθε κοινωνία το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, την παιδεραστία. Μια σύγκριση ανάμεσα στις διάφορες κοινωνίες, με πρώτη-πρώτη την αρχαιοελληνική, δείχνει ότι τίποτα ή σχεδόν τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Από την άλλη, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι τα δικαιώματα του παιδιού και της παιδικής ηλικίας σήμερα, σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα δικαιώματα στις παλιές κοινωνίες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της αρχαιοελληνικής, είναι απείρως περισσότερα. Και επειδή οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούμε στη διεύρυνση των δικαιωμάτων, και μάλιστα των ασθενεστέρων, ως βασικό θετικό στοιχείο της σύγχρονης εποχής (υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι διαφωνούντες), πάλι καταλήγουμε στο ίδιο: όσο κι αν αυξήσουν τα δικαιώματά τους οι παιδόφιλοι (θυμηθείτε το Κόμμα Παιδοφίλων που είχε ιδρυθεί στην Ολλανδία), πάλι τα δικαιώματα των παιδιών θα θεωρούνται απείρως πιο σπουδαία. Άρα, το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι μια αποδαιμονοποίηση της παιδοφιλίας, μια πιο ψύχραιμη αντιμετώπισή της --μέσα στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης έλλογης αντιμετώπισης των παραφιλιών που ιστορικά συντελείται εδώ και δεκαετίες--, και μια μικρή μείωση του ορίου ενηλικότητας (αυτό είχε ζητήσει και ο ιδρυτής του συγκεκριμένου κόμματος, που το ήθελε αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 14, συμφωνώντας λίγο-πολύ σ' αυτό με τους αρχαίους), και τίποτα παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς για τους παιδόφιλους και ευτυχώς για τα παιδιά, η παραφιλία αυτή θα παραμείνει στο στόχαστρο, υπό ολοένα μάλιστα στενότερη παρακολούθηση, μην τυχόν και από τη θεωρία περάσουν στην πράξη, πράγματα απολύτως αλληλένδετα!


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Ωραία, ας ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου, γιατί ι)έχεις δίκιο ότι μπορεί να παίξαμε με τις λεπτομέρειες και ιι)δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι έχω συνολική απάντηση.

Εμένα αυτά τα ζητήματα με απασχολούν πολιτικά -και μόνο πολιτικά. Οπότε από αυτή τη σκοπιά τα κοιτάω -δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι αυτή η σκοπιά μπορεί να σου αποκαλύψει πάντα όλο το εύρος ενός πράγματος- αν και συνήθως οδηγεί σε μεγάλο εύρος. Και όταν λέω πολιτικά, εννοώ ότι αυτά τα ζητήματα με απασχολούν για το ρόλο που παίζουν στη συνείδηση των ανθρώπων -και όταν ψάχνω απάντηση, την ψάχνω από τη σκοπιά του τρόπου με την οποία πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί η Αριστερά ώστε να βοηθήσει τους ανθρώπους να βγουν καλύτεροι και όχι χειρότεροι από ένα τέτοιο δημόσιο ντιμπέιτ. Χοντρικά δηλαδή με νοιάζει η στάση που πρέπει να κρατήσω, όχι να αναδείξω όλες τις πλευρές.

Στο συγκεκριμένο λοιπόν, με νοιάζει ότι το ζήτημα της παιδοφιλίας όταν ανοίγει οδηγεί σε:

ι)αναπαραγωγή στερεοτύπων σχετικά με την ποικιλότητα του σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού, άρα η συζήτηση κουβαλάει συντηρητικό φορτίο. Φταίνει πάντα κάποιοι -όφιλοι, από ομοφυλόφιλοι μέχρι παιδόφιλοι. Και η σύνδεση με τους ομοφυλόφιλους δεν είναι τυχαία. Παπάδες --> Ομοφυλόφιλοι --> Παιδόφιλοι πάει πακετάκι συνήθως. Και εδώ το επιχείρημά σου ότι αυτοί που έχουν τέτοιες τάσεις έχουν μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα για έγκλημα μοιάζει πολύ με το κλασικό ομοφοβικό επιχείρημα που προσπαθεί να καλύψει την ομοφοβία του λέγοντας ότι "οι ομοφυλόφιλοι ζουνε σε μια κοινωνία που δεν αποδέχεται την ομοφυλοφιλία γι'αυτό γίνονται ανώμαλοι και κακοί".

ιι)ηλικιακό ρατσισμό όσον αφορά στα παιδιά. Είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός σε όλη τη φιλολογία περί προστασίας των παιδιών γιατί η αντίληψη που λέει ότι τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά και έχουν σεξουαλικά δικαιώματα στα 17-18 πάει μαζί με τη λογική ότι τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν πολιτκά τότε και δεν πρέπει να ψηφίζουν, ούτε να συνδικαλίζονται μικρότερα. Είναι μια αντίληψη που κρατάει με το ζόρι τα παιδιά ανώριμα και κουμπώνει με την official παιδοφιλία που ερεθίζεται με αυτή την ανωριμότητα/την άγνοια/την υποταγή. Κι εδώ οι αντιφάσεις χρειάζεται να τονίζονται για να φαίνεται πόσο σαθρό είναι το σκεπτικό. Μια 30ρα με έναν 15ρη προκαλεί γελάκι και "βρε το μάγκα, έγινε άντρας". Ενας 30ρης με μια 15ρα είναι "το παρέσυρε το κοριτσάκι". (Κλασικός σεξισμός δηλαδή).

Στη συζήτηση για το σύστημα διαφωνούμε, αλλά είναι διαφορετικό θέμα. Οι άνθρωποι φιτάχνουν την ιστορία, όχι όμως σε συνθήκες που επιλέγουν αυτοί. Η κοινωνία είναι ταξική σημαίνει ότι έχει αξεδιάλυτες διαφορές με τον εαυτό της -δεν είναι ενιαία. Δεν φταίει συνεπώς το ανθρωπινο γένος ως τέτοιο, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος που είναι οργανωμένο αυτό το γένος στην παρούσα στιγμή, τρόπο τον οποίο δεν επέλεξα ούτε εγώ ούτε εσύ. Αυτό στο δικό μου σκεπτικό κάθε άλλο παρά διώχνει την προσωπική ευθύνη (δεν είμαι τέτοιας ντετερμινιστικής σχολής) -ισα ίσα η προσωπική επιλογή είναι το παν, αλλά το κριτήριο είναι σε ποιο βαθμό η κάθε προσωπική επιλογή βοηθάει το συνολικό ξεπέρασμα ενός ανώμαλου συστήματος. (Δεν υποστηρίζω την αντίληψη των ανθρώπων ως σκιών της ιστορίας, ίσα ίσα την ενεργητική παρέμβαση των ανθρώπων ως αγγέλων αλλαγής της ιστορίας). Αλλά είπαμε αυτή είναι άλλη συζήτηση.

Σε κάνα δυο συγκεκριμένα να απαντήσω. Μου λες : "Εσύ δεν ήσουν που έλεγες πριν για την παιδοφιλία των μίντια; Εφόσον πριν έλεγες στην ουσία ότι "τα 'θελαν" τα μίντια, γιατί τώρα πετάς αμέσως στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων αυτή την παράμετρο;"

Μα ακριβώς επειδή δεν είμαι της λογικής "το σύστημα φταίει για όλα, άρα όλοι είμαστε αθώοι ως έρμαια αυτού του συστήματος", προσπαθώ από τη μια μεριά να τονίσω ότι υπάρχει ένα σύστημα που προωθεί και οργανώνει τη βία, αλλά από την άλλη να μην αθωώσω τον βιαστή, διότι όλοι υφιστάμεθα αυτή την πρόσκληση προς τη βία, αλλά δεν υποκύπτουμε όλοι. Αν ακολουθούσα αυτό το σκεπτικό, θα έπεφτα στη παγίδα των ανθρώπων-σκιών που με κατηγορείς: ο βιαστής είναι τυφλός αναπαραγωγός των στερεοτύπων του άνδρα-κυνηγού-macho και η βιαζόμενη (αν) κυκλοφορεί μισόγυμνη αναπαράγει την κουλτούρα της bimbo-πόρνης.

Για το παιδεραστικό ίντερνετ, αν δεις δεν διώκεται μόνο η παραγωγή ταινιών τέτοιας βίας, αλλά και η θέασή τους και η ανταλλαγή αρχείων, κάτι που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος, να βάζεις δηλαδή σε παρόμοια μοίρα τον οργανωτή και τον εκτελεστή ενός εγκλήματος με αυτόν που η "διαστροφή" του τον κάνει να δει κάτι τέτοιο όταν του προσφέρεται.

Τα δικαιώματα των παιδόφιλων δεν με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου. Αλλά νομίζω ότι ορισμένες αντι-παιδοφιλικές θέσεις που χρησιμοποιούν τα δικαιώματα των παιδιών ως επιχείρημα, καταλήγουν να περιορίζουν δικαιώματα από τα παιδιά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Θα απαντήσω επιλεκτικά:


nikosl said:


> Χοντρικά δηλαδή με νοιάζει η στάση που πρέπει να κρατήσω, όχι να αναδείξω όλες τις πλευρές.


Μια και μίλησες για Αριστερά, να πω ότι αυτή είναι για μένα η αξεπέραστη αντινομία αυτής της "προσανατολισμένης προς την Πράξη" προσέγγισης. Ενώ η προσέγγιση αυτή ισχυρίζεται ότι στηρίζεται στη βαθύτερη, διαλεκτική γνώση της πραγματικότητας, όταν της επισημαίνονται γνωστικά στοιχεία που δεν τη βολεύουν, απαντά "δεν με ενδιαφέρει· εμένα με ενδιαφέρει μόνο ό,τι συντείνει προς την (ανατρεπτική) πράξη". Έτσι η γνώση, στο όνομα της δυναμοποίησής της, διχοτομείται σε συμφέρουσα για την πράξη (μας) και μη συμφέρουσα για την πράξη (μας). Κάποιοι αυτό το ονομάζουν διαλεκτική και κατάδειξη του υποκειμενικού-ταξικού χαρακτήρα της γνώσης· εγώ το ονομάζω ταχυδακτυλουργία, ώστε, κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο, να μη μας πιάνουνε πουθενά.



nikosl said:


> Και η σύνδεση με τους ομοφυλόφιλους δεν είναι τυχαία. Παπάδες --> Ομοφυλόφιλοι --> Παιδόφιλοι πάει πακετάκι συνήθως.


Ποιος άλλος έκανε αυτή τη σύνδεση, τουλάχιστον εδώ, εκτός από σένα; Ποιος είπε ότι δεν υπάρχουν παιδόφιλοι προς το άλλο φύλο; Και φταίει κανείς, αν η επικαιρότητα έχει αναδείξει αυτό το κομμάτι, με τους Καθολικούς ιερείς κλπ.;



nikosl said:


> Και εδώ το επιχείρημά σου ότι αυτοί που έχουν τέτοιες τάσεις έχουν μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα για έγκλημα μοιάζει πολύ με το κλασικό ομοφοβικό επιχείρημα που προσπαθεί να καλύψει την ομοφοβία του λέγοντας ότι "οι ομοφυλόφιλοι ζουνε σε μια κοινωνία που δεν αποδέχεται την ομοφυλοφιλία γι'αυτό γίνονται ανώμαλοι και κακοί".


Εγώ αυτό που είπα ήταν το εξής:

Ακόμα και το να κάνει λεκτικά ανοίγματα σ' ένα παιδί [ο/η παιδόφιλος/η] θεωρείται κολάσιμο, ενώ δεν θεωρείται κολάσιμο το αντίστοιχο προς ένα ενήλικο άτομο. Τόσο απλά. Αντικειμενικά λοιπόν η συγκεκριμένη παραφιλία είναι πιο κοντά στο εν ευρεία εννοία έγκλημα, και όχι υποκειμενικά, όπως φοβήθηκες εσύ ότι υποστηρίχτηκε. Με δυο λόγια, οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έχουν την ατυχία να έχουν μια σεξουαλική προτίμηση που τους βάζει αντιμέτωπους, από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή που θα θελήσουν να εξωτερικεύσουν τον πόθο τους, με ένα πολύ ισχυρό κοινωνικό αγαθό, δηλ. με τα παιδιά.

Εσύ αυτό το παρουσιάζεις τώρα ότι είπα πως "αυτοί που έχουν τέτοιες τάσεις έχουν μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα για έγκλημα". Πάει και το "αντικειμενικά και όχι υποκειμενικά" που έγραψα, πάνε όλα. Και δώσ' του πάλι για ομοφοβίες, ομόφοβους, ομοφυλόφιλους κλπ. Εντέλει, συζητάμε για τους παιδόφιλους ή για τους ομοφυλόφιλους;



nikosl said:


> Μια 30ρα με έναν 15ρη προκαλεί γελάκι και "βρε το μάγκα, έγινε άντρας". Ενας 30ρης με μια 15ρα είναι "το παρέσυρε το κοριτσάκι". (Κλασικός σεξισμός δηλαδή).


Μπορεί το καφενείο να αντιδρά έτσι (και στο καφενείο συχνάζουν άντρες), αλλά αγνοείς διάφορες περιπτώσεις, ειδικά καθηγητριών, που τα έφτιαξαν με τους ανήλικους μαθητές τους και είχαν ή κινδύνεψαν να έχουν του κόσμου τις συνέπειες, και πρώτα-πρώτα απόλυση από τη δουλειά τους και στιγματισμό; Πολύ γρήγορα έσπευσες να υιοθετήσεις το σεξιστικό σχόλιο, αντί να αναλογιστείς τις σοβαρές συνέπειες του πράγματος.



nikosl said:


> Για το παιδεραστικό ίντερνετ, αν δεις δεν διώκεται μόνο η παραγωγή ταινιών τέτοιας βίας, αλλά και η θέασή τους και η ανταλλαγή αρχείων,


Αυτό δεν έγραψα κι εγώ;



nikosl said:


> κάτι που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος, να βάζεις δηλαδή σε παρόμοια μοίρα τον οργανωτή και τον εκτελεστή ενός εγκλήματος με αυτόν που η "διαστροφή" του τον κάνει να δει κάτι τέτοιο όταν του προσφέρεται.


Σε _ίδια_ μοίρα δεν είναι, φαντάζομαι (δεν γνωρίζω τις διατάξεις, απλώς υποθέτω), αν και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και τους διακινητές/εμπόρους των προϊόντων αυτών, που, όπως και στα ναρκωτικά, δεν ξεχωρίζουν πάντοτε από τους καταναλωτές. Στην _ίδια_ λοιπόν μοίρα όχι, αλλά σε _παρόμοια_ ως ένα βαθμό τους βάζω, γιατί φυσικά δεν υπάρχει παραγωγή χωρίς ζήτηση. Μια και δηλώνεις αριστερός, είσαι μήπως εναντίον όσων κάνουν καμπάνια καταγγελίας ενάντια στις συνθήκες παραγωγής στα sweatshops; Φαντάζομαι όχι, όσο αυτές οι καταγγελίες σκοπό έχουν όχι το "μην αγοράζετε πακιστανικά π.χ. προϊόντα" αλλά το "πιέστε τους εργοδότες τους για βελτίωση των συνθηκών εργασίας". Τα συγκεκριμένα "sweatshops", που γυρίζουν ταινίες με παιδιά, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτούς που καταναλώνουν τα προϊόντα τους;


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Δεκτές οι παρατηρήσεις και με έχει βάλει σε σκέψεις η συζήτηση. Οχι τόσο στα γενικά: τα της γνώσης/πράξης/διαλεκτικής. Εκεί είμαι ντουβάρι αμετακίνητο . Στα επί του συγκεκριμένου όμως, σίγουρα θα τα ξανασκεφτώ. Το ζήτημα παιδική ηλικία και σεξουαλικότητα σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο και οι δύο άκρες κρύβουν παγίδες. Από τη μια ο κίνδυνος της υπερπροστασίας που οδηγεί σε άρνηση της παιδικής σεξουαλικότητας. Από την άλλη η αγνόηση της ειδικής θέσης στην οποία βρίσκεται το παιδί μέσα στη συγκεκριμένη κοινωνία.

Παρόλα αυτά, μια τελευταία αποσαφήνιση, όταν έκανα "πέσιμο" σε απόψεις ή σε παρανοήσεις, φυσικά δεν έλεγα ότι τις εξέφρασες εσύ. Σε ένα βαθμό, αναφερόμουν σε αυτό που λες "καφενείο" γιατί με βάση το πώς επιδρούν στον κοινό νου κρίνω ακομη και τις απόψεις που διαφοροποιούνται αρκετά από αυτόν...


----------



## crystal (Jul 18, 2010)

nikosl said:


> ιι)ηλικιακό ρατσισμό όσον αφορά στα παιδιά. Είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός σε όλη τη φιλολογία περί προστασίας των παιδιών γιατί η αντίληψη που λέει ότι τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά και έχουν σεξουαλικά δικαιώματα στα 17-18 πάει μαζί με τη λογική ότι τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν πολιτκά τότε και δεν πρέπει να ψηφίζουν, ούτε να συνδικαλίζονται μικρότερα. Είναι μια αντίληψη που κρατάει με το ζόρι τα παιδιά ανώριμα και κουμπώνει με την official παιδοφιλία που ερεθίζεται με αυτή την ανωριμότητα/την άγνοια/την υποταγή. Κι εδώ οι αντιφάσεις χρειάζεται να τονίζονται για να φαίνεται πόσο σαθρό είναι το σκεπτικό. Μια 30ρα με έναν 15ρη προκαλεί γελάκι και "βρε το μάγκα, έγινε άντρας". Ενας 30ρης με μια 15ρα είναι "το παρέσυρε το κοριτσάκι". (Κλασικός σεξισμός δηλαδή).



Αν δεν απατώμαι, το όριο ηλικίας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι στα 17-18, αλλά στα 16, επομένως ο νόμος αναγνωρίζει πως τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά πριν ωριμάσουν πολιτικά. Βέβαια εν προκειμένω δεν πρέπει καν να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη "παιδιά", γιατί μιλάμε για εφήβους.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τον σεξισμό, νομίζω ότι βασίζεται στο γεγονός ότι υπάρχει όντως διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' ένα κορίτσι κι ένα αγόρι σ' αυτή την ηλικία. Το κάθε φύλο ανακαλύπτει διαφορετικά τη σεξουαλικότητα κι έχει άλλες ανάγκες, επομένως αυτή την αντίληψη δεν τη θεωρώ σεξισμό, αλλά θέαση της πραγματικότητας χωρίς το πέπλο της πολιτικής ορθότητας. Φυσικά υπάρχουν κι εξαιρέσεις, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για τον κανόνα.

Και, καλώς κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο νόμος προσπαθεί να καλύψει τον κανόνα και να φυλάει τα ρούχα του για να 'χει τα μισά. Κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι στην εφηβεία συντελείται η σεξουαλική ωρίμανση, αλλά όταν αποτρέπουμε τους ενήλικες απ' το να "ωριμάζουν" τους εφήβους και τους αφήνουμε να ωριμάζουν μόνοι και μεταξύ τους, νομίζω ότι κερδίζουμε πολύ περισσότερα. Αφενός γιατί αλλιώς ανακαλύπτεις τη σεξουαλικότητά σου με κάποιον που την ανακαλύπτει τώρα κι αυτός, αφετέρου γιατί απ' τα 15 ως τα 13 η απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή, κι εκεί δεν μιλάμε πλέον για ασέλγεια σε έφηβο, αλλά σε κάποιον ανάμεσα σε έφηβο και παιδί. Είναι τόσο λεπτά τα όρια, που είναι προτιμότερο να τα τεντώνεις παρά να τα στενεύεις.


> κάτι που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος, να βάζεις δηλαδή σε παρόμοια μοίρα τον οργανωτή και τον εκτελεστή ενός εγκλήματος με αυτόν που η "διαστροφή" του τον κάνει να δει κάτι τέτοιο όταν του προσφέρεται.



Εδώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Κώστα: δεν υπάρχει παραγωγή χωρίς ζήτηση. Αν είναι κανείς τόσο άρρωστος ώστε να φτιάχνεται με βρέφη, ας προσπαθήσει να γιατρευτεί κι αν δεν τα καταφέρει, ας αυτοκτονήσει πάραυτα (είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν το ζητήσει θα προσφερθούν πολλοί να τον βοηθήσουν). Από τη στιγμή όμως που συμμετέχει σε κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμη κι ως απλός θεατής, συντηρεί το κύκλωμα και συντελεί σε κάτι που προσωπικά θεωρώ μεγαλύτερο έγκλημα κι απ' το φόνο. (Φόνος δεν είναι, άλλωστε; Χειρότερος κι απ' τον σαρκικό.)

Συγγνώμη αν ακούγομαι κάπως απότομη, δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου. :) Καταλαβαίνω ότι προσεγγίζεις το ζήτημα όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορείς, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά σε κάποια θέματα πρέπει να υπάρχει αντικειμενική αντιμετώπιση. Ειλικρινά, θα προτιμούσα να επικρατεί η αντίληψη ότι αν κάποιος έχει ονειρώξεις με μικρά παιδιά, πρέπει να πάει γραμμή στον ψυχαναλυτή του και να αντιμετωπίζεται από την πολιτεία ως άρρωστος. Όσο φοβικό και υπερβολικό κι αν ακούγεται αυτό, δεν ήταν προτιμότερο αν είχε ως αποτέλεσμα έστω κι ένα παιδί να έμενε έξω απ' αυτόν τον εφιάλτη;


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

*Για το νήμα συνολικά.*​ 
Επειδή όλη αυτή η συζήτηση για ένα τόσο ακανθώδες θέμα είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα και διεξάγεται με σεβασμό προς τους συνομιλητές και σοβαρά επιχειρήματα, καλά διατυπωμένα.
Παρότι η παρακολούθησή της με τη δέουσα προσήλωση θα συντελέσει στο να ξημερωθώ τελικά σήμερα, 
σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

Δυστυχώς τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο για πιο αναλυτικά, όμως μια μικρή παρατηρηση στο ζήτημα της δίωξης της θέασης και ανταλλαγής αρχείων παιδοπορνογραφικού υλικού: Από φίλη που εργαζόταν σε σχετική υπηρεσία (όχι στην Έλλάδα) και είχε γράψει άπειρες αναφορές έχοντας εξετάσει κάμποσα κατασχεμένα αρχεία και έντυπα, ξέρω ότι το 90% του υλικού που έπεφτε στα χέρια της αστυνομίας ήταν ξεκάθαρη φωτοσοπιά και το σχετικό υλικό πολλαπλασιάστηκε με την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας όπου ο καθένας μπορεί πλέον να σκανάρει τη φωτογραφία ενός παιδιού από ένα περιοδικό και να την τροποποιήσει όπως γουστάρει. Όταν επομένως διώκεται όποιος κατέχει τέτοιο υλικό που είναι φτιαγμένο χωρίς να παρενοχληθεί κανένας ανήλικος, διώκεται η σκέψη η όχι;

Επίσης, το ζήτημα της παιδεραστίας, όχι στην Ελλάδα αλλά σε ΗΠΑ και ΗΒ, έχει καταντήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσο για την δικαιολόγηση της καταπάτησης βασικών δικαιωμάτων μας, τη δημιουργία ανασφάλειας και πανικού κλπ κλπ. Υπάρχουν και σχετικές μελέτες στο ιντερνέτ αν και το αποκορύφωμα ήταν μια είδηση που είχε κυκλοφορήσει πριν κάνα δυο χρόνια στις αγγλικές εφημερίδες ότι δήθεν η Αλ Κάιντα και γενικώς οι ισλαμιστές τρομοκράτες χρηματοδοτούν τις παράνομες ενέργειές τους εμπορευόμενοι παιδική πορνογραφία. Εννοείται ότι η είδηση αυτή προκάλεσε την αντίθετη αντίδραση από αυτή που περίμενε ο "εγκέφαλος" της αστυνομίας που τη σκαρφίστηκε- θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι γέλασε το παρδαλό κατσίκι. Υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλες πολλές περιπτώσεις πιο επιτυχημένης χρήσης του συγκεκριμένου φόβου για τη χειραγώγηση του κοινού.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

crystal said:


> Αν δεν απατώμαι, το όριο ηλικίας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι στα 17-18, αλλά στα 16, επομένως ο νόμος αναγνωρίζει πως τα παιδιά ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά πριν ωριμάσουν πολιτικά.



Ο νόμος στην Ελλάδα διακρίνεται από κάποια σύγχυση όσον αφορά τη σεξουαλική ωρίμανση των παίδων. Για τις ετεροφυλόφιλες επαφές και τις ομοφυλόφιλες επαφές μεταξύ κορασίδων δέχεται την ηλικία των 15, αλλά για τις ομοφυλόφιλες επαφές μεταξύ αρρένων την ηλικία των 17. Από εκεί και πέρα, συμφωνώ με την παράγραφο (ii) του NikosL όσον αφορά τον ηλικιακό ρατσισμό και τη γενικότερη υποκρισία όσον αφορά το ζήτημα. Αρκεί να θυμηθεί κανείς το απαράδεκτο σκάνδαλο που προκάλεσε ο δημοσιογράφος Τριανταφυλλόπουλος εις βάρος του δύσμοιρου Κορκολή.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

Κι εδώ να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα: τι είναι άραγε αυτό που προκαλεί την κατακραυγή όταν μια 15χρονη Λολίτα τη βρίσκει με έναν 30άρη ή 40άρη; Η ηθική ή η ζήλεια;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 19, 2010)

Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Και αμφισβητώ το "τη βρίσκει".


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

Από την άλλη τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τους γονείς να πηγαίνουν τα εξάχρονα και οκτάχρονα κορίτσια τους στο κομμωτήριο για φαντεζί χτενίσματα και να τους βάζουν μακιγιάζ*; 
Τι είναι αυτό που τους κάνει να ντύνουν τα μικρά παιδιά σαν μικρογραφίες μεγάλων, τα αγόρια λες και θα πάνε στο εργοστάσιο και τα κορίτσια λες και θα βγούνε στο πεζοδρόμιο; 

Στο νηπιαγωγείο που πάει ένα παιδάκι που ξέρω, στη γιορτή του τέλους της χρονιάς τα κοριτσάκια της τάξης (τεσσάρων ετών) κάνανε χορευτικό νούμερο που παρίσταναν τις μαζορέτες του αμερικανικού ποδοσφαίρου φορώντας ένα σουτιέν και μια φουστίτσα. Το χορεύτικό περιλάμβανε το γύρισμα της πλάτης στο κοινό και το κούνημα των οπισθίων στο ρυθμό της μουσικής. Οι περισσότεροι γονείς-θεατές καταχειροκρότησαν το συγκεκριμένο χορευτικό, περισσότερο από όλα τα άλλα σκετς των παιδιών, επιβραβεύοντας επομένως τη συμπεριφορά αυτή. Τι τους έκανε να χειροκροτήσουν τόσο πολύ; Ηλιθιότητα ή κρυφοπαιδεραστεία;


ΥΓ *δεν αναφέρομαι στους άρρωστους που τρέχουν τα παιδιά τους στα καλλιστεία στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Και αμφισβητώ το "τη βρίσκει".



Θα με συγχωρέσεις, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι σε θέση ο οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς να αμφισβητήσει τη βούληση κάποιου άλλου σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Αυτό είναι θεμελιώδες. Αυτό είναι κάτι που αναγνωρίζει ΚΑΙ ο νόμος στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και στις περισσότερες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Οπότε από τη στιγμή που ΚΑΙ ο νόμος το αναγνωρίζει, επιστρέφουμε στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα: ηθική ή φθόνος (αλήθεια, αφού δεν είναι ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο, ποια πιστεύεις ότι είναι η αιτία της κατακραυγής; )

Υποσημείωση: μιλάω ΠΑΝΤΑ για άτομα από 15 και πάνω.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2010)

crystal said:


> Αν είναι κανείς τόσο άρρωστος ώστε να φτιάχνεται με βρέφη, ας προσπαθήσει να γιατρευτεί κι αν δεν τα καταφέρει, ας αυτοκτονήσει πάραυτα (είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν το ζητήσει θα προσφερθούν πολλοί να τον βοηθήσουν).


Αυτό έχει ειπωθεί στο παρελθόν για όλες σχεδόν τις παραφιλίες: τους ομοφυλόφιλους πρώτα-πρώτα, και όλους τους άλλους "ανώμαλους". Όχι, δεν θα πάρω. Και πράγματι, συνήθως δεν αυτοκτονείς αλλά...σε αυτοκτονούν. Βρίσκομαι στην αντίπερα όχθη μιας τέτοιας αντίληψης.


crystal said:


> Από τη στιγμή όμως που συμμετέχει σε κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμη κι ως απλός θεατής, συντηρεί το κύκλωμα και συντελεί σε κάτι που προσωπικά θεωρώ μεγαλύτερο έγκλημα κι απ' το φόνο. (Φόνος δεν είναι, άλλωστε; Χειρότερος κι απ' τον σαρκικό.)


Ας μην παίζουμε εν ου παικτοίς. Δεν θα 'θελα να έχω έναν τέτοιο δικαστή. "Ύβριν χρή σβεννύναι μάλλον ή πυρκαϊήν".


crystal said:


> Συγγνώμη αν ακούγομαι κάπως απότομη, δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου. :) Καταλαβαίνω ότι προσεγγίζεις το ζήτημα όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορείς, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά σε κάποια θέματα πρέπει να υπάρχει αντικειμενική αντιμετώπιση.


Ναι, πάντα πρέπει: "Μάχεσθαι χρή τόν δήμον υπέρ τού νόμου ώσπερ τείχεος" (500 π.Χ.), "El sueño de la razón produce monstruos" (1799 μ.Χ.)


crystal said:


> Ειλικρινά, θα προτιμούσα να επικρατεί η αντίληψη ότι αν κάποιος έχει ονειρώξεις με μικρά παιδιά, πρέπει να πάει γραμμή στον ψυχαναλυτή του και να αντιμετωπίζεται από την πολιτεία ως άρρωστος. Όσο φοβικό και υπερβολικό κι αν ακούγεται αυτό, δεν ήταν προτιμότερο αν είχε ως αποτέλεσμα έστω κι ένα παιδί να έμενε έξω απ' αυτόν τον εφιάλτη;


Εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλούς που: 1) να έχουν αρκετά λεφτά για ψυχανάλυση :), και κυρίως 2) η ψυχανάλυση να τους άλλαξε τα ερωτικά γούστα και φαντασιώσεις. :)



SBE said:


> το 90% του υλικού που έπεφτε στα χέρια της αστυνομίας ήταν ξεκάθαρη φωτοσοπιά και το σχετικό υλικό πολλαπλασιάστηκε με την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας όπου ο καθένας μπορεί πλέον να σκανάρει τη φωτογραφία ενός παιδιού από ένα περιοδικό και να την τροποποιήσει όπως γουστάρει. Όταν επομένως διώκεται όποιος κατέχει τέτοιο υλικό που είναι φτιαγμένο χωρίς να παρενοχληθεί κανένας ανήλικος, διώκεται η σκέψη η όχι;


Για μένα αυτός/ή δεν πρέπει να διώκεται, σε καμιά περίπτωση. Αλλιώς, il faudrait brûler Sade.



SBE said:


> Επίσης, το ζήτημα της παιδεραστίας, όχι στην Ελλάδα αλλά σε ΗΠΑ και ΗΒ, έχει καταντήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσο για την δικαιολόγηση της καταπάτησης βασικών δικαιωμάτων μας, τη δημιουργία ανασφάλειας και πανικού κλπ κλπ. Υπάρχουν και σχετικές μελέτες στο ιντερνέτ αν και το αποκορύφωμα ήταν μια είδηση που είχε κυκλοφορήσει πριν κάνα δυο χρόνια στις αγγλικές εφημερίδες ότι δήθεν η Αλ Κάιντα και γενικώς οι ισλαμιστές τρομοκράτες χρηματοδοτούν τις παράνομες ενέργειές τους εμπορευόμενοι παιδική πορνογραφία. Εννοείται ότι η είδηση αυτή προκάλεσε την αντίθετη αντίδραση από αυτή που περίμενε ο "εγκέφαλος" της αστυνομίας που τη σκαρφίστηκε- θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι γέλασε το παρδαλό κατσίκι. Υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλες πολλές περιπτώσεις πιο επιτυχημένης χρήσης του συγκεκριμένου φόβου για τη χειραγώγηση του κοινού.


Ναι, αλλά η κατάχρηση στο χειρισμό ενός θέματος δεν καταργεί την ουσία του θέματος. Και η ουσία του θέματος είναι ότι κάθε Πολιτεία οφείλει να προστατεύει τα μέλη της από εγκληματικές δραστηριότητες, και κατά μείζονα λόγο τα παιδιά. Αλλιώς, καίμε τα χλωρά μαζί με τα ξερά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2010)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τους γονείς να πηγαίνουν τα εξάχρονα και οκτάχρονα κορίτσια τους στο κομμωτήριο για φαντεζί χτενίσματα και να τους βάζουν μακιγιάζ*;
> Τι είναι αυτό που τους κάνει να ντύνουν τα μικρά παιδιά σαν μικρογραφίες μεγάλων, τα αγόρια λες και θα πάνε στο εργοστάσιο και τα κορίτσια λες και θα βγούνε στο πεζοδρόμιο;
> 
> Στο νηπιαγωγείο που πάει ένα παιδάκι που ξέρω, στη γιορτή του τέλους της χρονιάς τα κοριτσάκια της τάξης (τεσσάρων ετών) κάνανε χορευτικό νούμερο που παρίσταναν τις μαζορέτες του αμερικανικού ποδοσφαίρου φορώντας ένα σουτιέν και μια φουστίτσα. Το χορεύτικό περιλάμβανε το γύρισμα της πλάτης στο κοινό και το κούνημα των οπισθίων στο ρυθμό της μουσικής. Οι περισσότεροι γονείς-θεατές καταχειροκρότησαν το συγκεκριμένο χορευτικό, περισσότερο από όλα τα άλλα σκετς των παιδιών, επιβραβεύοντας επομένως τη συμπεριφορά αυτή. Τι τους έκανε να χειροκροτήσουν τόσο πολύ; Ηλιθιότητα ή κρυφοπαιδεραστεία;
> ...



Αυτό είναι ένα πάρα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα, όντως, και αποτελεί νομίζω κομμάτι του γενικότερου εποικισμού της παιδικής ηλικίας από τον κόσμο των μεγάλων, ο οποίος βέβαια ανέκαθεν θεωρούσε το παιδί πηγή εισοδήματος, είτε στο χωράφι βοηθώντας τους γονείς είτε ως "ιερό τέρας", αν γεννιόταν με δυσπλασίες, είτε ως προικισμένο με "πνεύμα πύθωνος", δηλ. με μαντικές ικανότητες κλπ. Σήμερα έχουμε, μου φαίνεται, πολλές δυνάμεις που επενεργούν ταυτόχρονα: από τη μια έναν εποικισμό της παιδικής ηλικίας από τον κόσμο των μεγάλων (τους γονείς κυρίως, που ασχολούνται πολλαπλάσια μαζί τους αφού οι δρόμοι και οι αλάνες δεν υπάρχουν πια ή είναι επικίνδυνοι), από το εμπόριο και τη βιομηχανία είτε ως καταναλωτές είτε ως διαφημιστές προϊόντων είτε ως ερωτικά φετίχ, και από την άλλη μια υπεράσπιση των δικαιωμάτων τους, ενάντια στη βία πάνω τους από γονείς-δασκάλους-αγνώστους, ενάντια στη σεξουαλική τους χρήση, στο αρραβώνιασμά τους από μικρά κλπ. Δυνάμεις και επενέργειες εν μέρει αντιφατικές. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι βλέπουμε μια πτώση του κατωφλιού ενηλικότητας: τα παιδιά ενηλικιώνονται πιο μικρά, με αποτέλεσμα να διαπράττουν και σοβαρότατα εγκλήματα και να τρώνε 20 χρόνια φυλακή σε ηλικία 8 ετών ή να φτιάχνουν επίφοβες συμμορίες. Αυτό αντανακλάται και στο δημόσιο λόγο, όπου προβάλλεται από τη μια η εικόνα του παιδιού ως ήρωα της αθωότητας και απόλυτου αγαθού της κοινωνίας και ταυτόχρονα η εικόνα του παιδιού-εφιάλτη, που δεν έχει ούτε ιερό ούτε όσιο. Από την άλλη πάλι, πολλά παιδιά, προϊόντα της σύγχρονης αυτοαναφορικής κοινωνίας, αναρωτιέμαι αν ενηλικιώνονται ποτέ! (όχι δηλαδή πως εμείς είμαστε καλύτεροι  )


----------



## anef (Jul 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> Σήμερα έχουμε, μου φαίνεται, πολλές δυνάμεις που επενεργούν ταυτόχρονα: από τη μια έναν εποικισμό της παιδικής ηλικίας από τον κόσμο των μεγάλων (τους γονείς κυρίως, που ασχολούνται πολλαπλάσια μαζί τους αφού οι δρόμοι και οι αλάνες δεν υπάρχουν πια ή είναι επικίνδυνοι), από το εμπόριο και τη βιομηχανία είτε ως καταναλωτές είτε ως διαφημιστές προϊόντων είτε ως ερωτικά φετίχ, και από την άλλη μια υπεράσπιση των δικαιωμάτων τους, ενάντια στη βία πάνω τους από γονείς-δασκάλους-αγνώστους, ενάντια στη σεξουαλική τους χρήση, στο αρραβώνιασμά τους από μικρά κλπ. Δυνάμεις και επενέργειες εν μέρει αντιφατικές.



Κάποιες παρόμοιες αντιφάσεις μου ήρθαν κι εμένα στο μυαλό όταν έγινε λόγος για την Αγγλία. Η προσπάθεια (στα όρια της υστερίας καμιά φορά) να προστατευτούν τα παιδιά από τους παιδεραστές, μπορεί τελικά να οδηγεί σε υπερσεξουαλικοποίηση των παιδιών. Όταν φωτογράφοι συλλαμβάνονται γιατί μέσα στο κάδρο τους έτυχε να βρίσκεται μια 16χρονη, όταν γονείς σέρνονται στα δικαστήρια γιατί είχαν βγάλει το παιδί τους φωτογραφία γυμνό να κάνει μπάνιο (από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες που έχουμε όλοι μας από την παιδική μας ηλικία), αυτό σημαίνει ότι το βλέμμα των ανθρώπων εξαναγκάζεται να δει τα παιδιά με σεξουαλικό τρόπο ακόμα κι αν δεν είχε αυτή την πρόθεση. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί θα γίνουν ξαφνικά παιδεραστές. Δεν αλλάζει, όμως, αναπόφευκτα η συμπεριφορά τους απέναντι στα παιδιά; Δεν αποστειρώνονται έτσι τα παιδιά από την ανθρώπινη επαφή; Δεν γίνεται ύποπτο κάθε χάδι, κάθε βλέμμα που κρατάει λίγο παραπάνω απ' το κανονικό; Δεν δίνεται έτσι η εντύπωση στα παιδιά ότι κινδυνεύουν σε κάθε βήμα τους; Και ότι ο κίνδυνος μπορεί να προέλθει από κάθε συνάνθρωπό τους; 

Έτσι, σε ένα βαθμό τουλάχιστον, δεν ξέρω αν η κατάσταση στην Αγγλία συνιστά απλώς κατάχρηση ή είναι η ίδια η ουσία. Μήπως, δηλαδή, αντί μια κοινωνία να στραφεί λίγο στον ίδιο τον εαυτό της και να αναρωτηθεί τι κάνει λάθος, στρέφεται μόνο κατά του τέρατος, του απόλυτου κακού, του ανθρώπου με την αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, όπως λέμε και στον τίτλο, χωρίς να βλέπει τι είναι αποκλίνον στη ίδια τη δική της συμπεριφορά. (Χωρίς φυσικά να υποστηρίζω πως δεν πρέπει να επιχειρήσει _και _έτσι να προστατέψει τα μέλη της)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 20, 2010)

Άρχισα να βλέπω αυτό (υπάρχουν στο youtube ολόκληρα επεισόδια) με αφορμή κάτι που διάβαζα για τα παιδικά καλλιστεία. Για τα τετράχρονα (μέσος όρος ηλικίας, έχει και μικρότερα) που συμμετέχουν σε αυτά το spray tan, οι ψεύτικες βλεφαρίδες/μαλλιά/δόντια και οι κινήσεις αρτίστας του καμπαρέ θεωρούνται απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις για τη νίκη.

Χαίρομαι που δεν ζω στις ΗΠΑ* και δεν έχω νομοθετική εξουσία γιατί ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω τι θα έκανα στους γονείς αυτών των παιδιών (και στους διοργανωτές δευτερευόντως)...

*είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είχαν μόνο εκείνοι τη φαεινή αυτή ιδέα αλλά δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο, επομένως οι γνώσεις μου σταματούν εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2010)

Anef, δυστυχώς τα παραδείγματα με τα κοριτσάκια τα χτενισμένα στο κομμωτήριο με μαλλί κρεπαρισμένο και με μακιγιάζ, είναι από την Ελλάδα, όχι από την Αγγλία όπου ευτυχώς ακόμα αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι κατακριτέα -και θεωρείται χαρακτηριστικό κατώτερης κοινωνικής θέσης, ενώ στην Ελλάδα μάλλον είναι δείγμα νεοπλουτισμού, έχουμε λεφτά να πάει να κάνει ανταύγειες κι η πεντάχρονη κόρη μας. 
Θα πρόσθετα σε αυτά που είπε ο Costas ότι παίζει ρόλο κι η γενικότερη στροφή προς την αντικειμενοποίηση της γυναίκας που φαίνεται να επικρατεί στις νεότερες ηλικίες (ενηλίκων), η οποία όμως είναι συνέπεια της επιβράβευσης της μικρομέγαλης συμπεριφοράς στις μικρότερες ηλικίες εδώ και μερικά χρόνια. Τα τετράχρονα κοριτσάκια που επιβραβεύτηκαν γιατί κούνησαν τον ποπό στη σχολική γιορτή _δεν είναι απαραιτήτως λεία για τον παιδεραστή της γειτονιάς τους_, αυτό το τονίζω γιατί θα καταλήξουμε να λέμε μετά ότι φταίει το θύμα. Αλλά μαθαίνουν από μικρά ότι ο προορισμός τους είναι να είναι σεξουαλικό θέαμα για συγκεκριμένα γούστα, όπως μαθαίνουν να ασχολούνται με τα οικοκυρικά όταν τους πάμε για δώρο κατσαρόλες- παιχνίδια. Αναμενόμενο ίσως, αφού στα προσόντα της καλής νύφης εκτός από τα παραδοσιακά (οικοκυρικά, μαγειρική κλπ) έχουν προστεθεί κι άλλες απαιτήσεις, αλλά βγαίνω εκτός θέματος. 

Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα της ηλικίας, κάθε κοινωνία έχει διαφορετικά κριτήρια. Σε κάποιες χώρες ο γάμος από τα δέκα με κάποιον που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος δεν θεωρείται παιδεραστία. Αλλά και στην Ελλάδα, με αφορμή την υπόθεση του Κορκολή (που εγώ δεν τον θεωρώ δύσμοιρο), σε κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί είχαμε κοιτάξει τη νομοθεσία περι αποπλάνησης ανηλίκων της δεκαετίας του '30 και του '20 και εκτός από το ότι οι ηλικίες ήταν πιο μικρές, ο βιασμός ανήλικης δεν διωκόταν αν ο δράστης δεχόταν να παντρευτεί το θύμα. Η νοοτροπία ήταν σαν ταμπέλα σε υαλοπωλείο: αν το σπάσετε, θα το αγοράσετε. 

Και για την ερώτηση του Αμβρόσιου, εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να την βρίσκει η δεκαπεντάχρονη με ορισμένα πράγματα τα οποία όταν λέγονται και γίνονται μεταξύ σεξουαλικά έμπειρων ενηλίκων πέφτουν στην κατηγορία περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Και δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής πειστεί ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις διαφοράς ηλικίας ο μεγαλύτερος έχει αγνές προθέσεις.


----------



## crystal (Jul 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αυτό έχει ειπωθεί στο παρελθόν για όλες σχεδόν τις παραφιλίες: τους ομοφυλόφιλους πρώτα-πρώτα, και όλους τους άλλους "ανώμαλους". Όχι, δεν θα πάρω. Και πράγματι, συνήθως δεν αυτοκτονείς αλλά...σε αυτοκτονούν. Βρίσκομαι στην αντίπερα όχθη μιας τέτοιας αντίληψης.



Βέβαια, με τις άλλες παραφιλίες υπάρχει μια ειδοποιός διαφορά: δεν υποφέρει κανείς για να ικανοποιήσει κάποιος άλλος τα γούστα του. 
Επειδή οι ομοφυλόφιλοι θεωρούνται ακόμη και σήμερα ανώμαλοι από μια μερίδα της κοινωνίας, δεν θα κοντοσταθώ και θα πω "ρε συ, μήπως έτσι παρεξηγημένοι είναι κι οι παιδεραστές"; Θεωρούσα προφανές ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αισθητικής φύσεως, ώστε να το βάλουμε πλάι-πλάι με τις άλλες παραφιλίες, οι οποίες καταδικάζονται κυρίως επειδή θεωρούνται αηδιαστικές, αλλά ουσιαστικής: για να περάσει καλά ο παιδεραστής, καταστρέφει μια ψυχή. Οπότε, για μένα δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2010)

Ο όρος "ανώμαλος" καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγεται, μαζί με την αντίληψη την οποία εκφράζει, σε συζητήσεις που αποσκοπούν στην ψύχραιμη αντιμετώπιση. Α ναι, και ο/η "ομαλός/ομαλή" πρώτος/τη τον λίθον βαλέτω.

Έπειτα, οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις προκειμένου για _εφήβους_ ή κάπου εκεί δεν είναι περιπτώσεις του τύπου "ψωνίζω στο προαύλιο", λες και είναι ράφια του σουπερμάρκετ. Ο/η έφηβος/η δεν είναι κανένα άβουλο ον: και τριγωνομετρία καταλαβαίνει, και φιλοσοφία. Οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι περιπτώσεις όπου αναπτύσσεται μια αμφίδρομη σχέση. Η πιο κλασική περίπτωση είναι βέβαια η ενδοσχολική, καθηγητής/τρια με μαθήτρια/μαθητή (φαντάσου να 'ναι και ομόφυλη σχέση, πόσο επιβαρύνεται κοινωνικά η κατάσταση), και εκεί, εφόσον υπάρχει συναίνεση, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει τι θέαμα προσφέρουν η κοιλιά του ενός και τα παχάκια της άλλης, γιατί οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δεν είναι θέαμα για τρίτους και άρα τα παχάκια και οι κοιλάρες είναι δικός τους λογαριασμός. Εγώ μπορεί να κρίνω οποιοδήποτε ζευγάρι αταίριαστο, κι ας είναι της ίδιας ηλικίας· και τι σημαίνει αυτό; Εκτός κι αν δεχτούμε ότι "θα κρίνει η κοινωνία", που φυσικά δεν το δέχομαι. Να κρίνει ο νόμος για τα όρια ηλικίας και τη συναίνεση, ναι. Να κρίνει "η κοινωνία" και η γειτονιά, ποτέ!
Τι χρείαν έχομεν του προαυλίου, όταν μπορεί κανείς να πάει στην καφετέρια, στο μπαρ, στην παραλία; Και όντως υπάρχουν έφηβοι/έφηβες που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο επιζητούν άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας. Αν έχουν τη νόμιμη ηλικία, γούστο τους καπέλο τους, δεν μας πέφτει λόγος. Στο τέλος-τέλος, ας το συζητήσουν με τους γονείς τους, που έχουν και τη γονική μέριμνα. Οι απέξω δεν έχουν καμιά δουλειά και τα γούστα καθώς και τα κίνητρα των ανθρώπων είναι πολλά, σύνθετα και σεβαστά, και δεν ποινικοποιούνται. Αλλιώς, να ιδρύσουμε αστυνομία ηθών.
Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιες περιπτώσεις (αρνητικές πάντα) να προβάλλονται ως τυπικές και παραδειγματικές, και άλλες (συναινετικές) να πετάγονται στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων ως irrelevant και ως περιπτωσιολογία. Άνθρωποι και οι μεν, άνθρωποι και οι δε· την ίδια αξία έχουν.
Crystal, δεν εξίσωσα ομοφυλόφιλους/ες και παιδόφιλους/ες, αλλά απλώς θύμισα και επισήμανα ότι η προτροπή "να αυτοκτονήσουν" είναι ανατριχιαστική και έχει εφιαλτικό ιστορικό φορτίο. Κάποτε λεγόταν _και_ για τους ομοφυλόφιλους. Μέσα σε έναν αιώνα, τα πράγματα άλλαξαν. Φρονώ ότι η προτροπή αυτή δεν πρέπει να λέγεται _για κανέναν_. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι εξισώνω τις συναινετικές σχέσεις μεταξύ ενηλίκων με σχέσεις όπου η μία πλευρά θεωρείται από το νόμο, στη βάση πολλαπλών κριτηρίων, ανίκανη/ανώριμη να προβεί σε, να το πω έτσι, "ερωτική δικαιοπραξία".


----------



## anef (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Anef, δυστυχώς τα παραδείγματα με τα κοριτσάκια τα χτενισμένα στο κομμωτήριο με μαλλί κρεπαρισμένο και με μακιγιάζ, είναι από την Ελλάδα, όχι από την Αγγλία όπου ευτυχώς ακόμα αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι κατακριτέα -και θεωρείται χαρακτηριστικό κατώτερης κοινωνικής θέσης, ενώ στην Ελλάδα μάλλον είναι δείγμα νεοπλουτισμού, έχουμε λεφτά να πάει να κάνει ανταύγειες κι η πεντάχρονη κόρη μας.



Το ζήτημα των καλλιστείων δεν το ξέρω και γενικά δεν θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά δεν αναφερόμουν σ' αυτό. Κυρίως αναφερόμουν στο μήνυμά σου #28 για τον πανικό και την ανασφάλεια. Και, συμφωνώντας μ' αυτό, λέω πως ενδεχομένως να μην είναι μόνο θέμα υπερβολής ή κατάχρησης, όπως λέει μετά ο Costas, αλλά και θέμα ουσίας. Πώς δηλαδή μια κοινωνία, όχι μόνο η Αγγλία βέβαια, αντιμετωπίζει τα προβλήματά της (όχι μόνο την παιδεραστία: διάβασα κάποια στιγμή πως σ' έναν δήμο του Λονδίνου σκόπευαν να βάλουν κάμερες στα σπίτια οικογενειών που είναι πιθανόν να αμελούν τα παιδιά τους, ώστε να μπορούν να έχουν αποδείξεις για την τιμωρία τους). Άρα μια στάση που λέει, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι κοινωνικές αιτίες, μ' ενδιαφέρει ποιος έχει την αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, θα τον κλείσω στη φυλακή/στο ίδρυμα/στο σπίτι του και τελειώσαμε. Είναι επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέρον πως, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο μεμονωμένος φωτογράφος -είτε επαγγελματίας, είτε ερασιτέχνης, ακόμα κι ο γονιός που βγάζει φωτογραφίες το παιδί του- μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κίνδυνος, οι χιλιάδες κάμερες στους δρόμους -ο μεγάλος αδελφός- θεωρούνται τελείως ακίνδυνες. 

Συγνώμη για τη διακοπή στη ροή της συζήτησης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Mod's note:
Επειδή η συζήτηση ξέφυγε από το θέμα της παιδοφιλίας, η συνέχειά της μετακινήθηκε σ' αυτό το νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6596http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6617


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2010)

Αυτό αργά το είδα. Πριν από 15 χρόνια (και βάλε, ίσως) είχαμε καβγά σε εξωδιαδικτυακό βήμα συζήτησης, για το πώς θα αποδώσουμε το pedophile, διότι τότε το λέγαμε και "παιδεραστής", όπως και τα περισσότερα λεξικά τότε. Η ένσταση που υπήρχε ήταν ότι με τη λ. παιδεραστής για τους παιδόφιλους λασπώνονται οι ομοφυλόφιλοι.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2010)

Γιατί; το παιδεράστρια δεν καλύπτει την ένσταση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2014)

Για άλλη μια φορά οι προχειρολόγοι και εντυπωσιοθήρες του κοινοβουλίου σκόρπισαν τον δόλιο μύθο τους για τα κόμματα των παιδόφιλων, με στόχο να ζωγραφίσουν μια Δυτική Ευρώπη που έχει «ξεφύγει» εξαιτίας της προόδου. Σιγά μη μας ξεχειλίσει ο Διαφωτισμός από τα μπατζάκια και δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τον συμμαζέψουμε.

Αλλά ας αντιγράψω το κόσμιο σχόλιο του Σαραντάκου από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του:

Τέλος, ο (και αντιπρόεδρος της Βουλής) κ. Αναστάσιος Νεράντζης μάλλον κερδίζει το βραβείο της χαμέρπειας, αφού έσπευσε να εξομοιώσει την ομοφυλοφιλία με την κτηνοβασία και την παιδοφιλία. Αν το μεταφέρω σωστά, είπε: «Υπάρχουν κόμματα στην Ολλανδία που αναγνωρίζουν την παιδοφιλία. Τι θα κάνουμε θα το υιοθετήσουμε και εμείς; Υπάρχουν επίσης και οίκοι ανοχής που επιτρέπουν την κτηνοβασία. Τι θα κάνουμε θα το υιοθετήσουμε και εμείς; Ε λοιπόν, το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης δεν μπορεί να βρει θέση σε εμάς. Μέχρι πού θα φτάσουμε για την πρόοδο;»

Ο κ. Νεράντζης παραπληροφορεί. Δεν υπάρχουν κόμματα στην Ολλανδία που αναγνωρίζουν την παιδοφιλία. Είχε γίνει προσπάθεια να ιδρυθεί ένα τέτοιο κόμμα, το 2006, αλλά δεν συγκέντρωσε τις υπογραφές που ήταν απαραίτητες για να πάρει μέρος στις εκλογές και από το 2010 το κόμμα, που μόνο τρία μέλη του είχαν εμφανιστεί, έπαψε να ισχύει με απόφαση Δικαστηρίου (περισσότερα εδώ). Το θλιβερό είναι ότι πρώτη (μεταξύ των πολιτικών) πλάσαρε τον άθλιο αυτό μύθο η Λιάνα Κανέλλη (όπως και τόσους άλλους, ακούω κάποιον να λέει).

* Κατά σύμπτωση, τα περί παιδοφιλίας και κτηνοβασίας σε Ολλανδία και Γερμανία τα είχε αναφέρει πρόσφατα και ο βουλευτής Νικ. Νικολόπουλος, αυτός που πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ρεζίλεψε τη χώρα μας σε όλη την Ευρώπη.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/09/06/αντιρατσιστικά-μεζεδάκια/


----------

